# Its been two long years



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

My Dear Katie
Its been two years ago today that you went to the bridge. I miss you as much now as I did then. You are my heart dog and it still hurts that I can't pet you or pinch your big nose. I know you had a hand in sending me Abby, she is a handful and I love her to death. I still say good morning to the picture of you in Lake Michigan right before you left us. I'm so sorry we couldn't keep the cancer from taking you away. I would do anything to have a few more years with you. Just know how much you were loved and are missed. Some people may not understand whats it like to lose a heart dog, I pray they never find out.

Love Dad


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry Mike, I do understand. Can't believe it has been two years. Heart dogs are so special, we will never stop missing them. Charlie takes all my time and energy but still in my quiet moments my thoughts are with my Buddy. What we had with them is so special and unrepeatable. We still can love and have bond but like that never again.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes, Homer was my heart dog too.
He was more than a dog really.
I love my Olliver more every single day.
He is my sweetheart.
But I miss my Homer as well.
I feel incredibly blessed to have had my Big Copper Boy, even if only for 11 short years.
He certainly took a piece of my heart with him when he left, but one day Ollie will do the same.
What's that saying: Its better to have loved and lost than never loved....


----------



## sdshannon (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm sure the cancer couldn't stop all of the love you and your pup shared. Take care brother.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thinking of you on this sad anniversary day - I hope your happy memories are with you


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Thinking of you on this Anniversary day. We move on, but never, ever, forget. We lost our Heart Boy over 20 yrs ago, or was it yesterday? I tell his picture he was loved and never forgotten each morning.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

flykelley said:


> My Dear Katie
> Some people may not understand whats it like to lose a heart dog, I pray they never find out.


Thinking of you at this rough time.

Losing a heart dog may be one of the roughest things someone can go through, but it means that they had a dog that they had an amazing connection with. in life, we lose many wonderful things, but as time passes you can look back and be so thankful for the time that you did have.


----------



## Apesan (Aug 23, 2013)

(((hugs))) in some ways, the day to day gets easier and easier but the year to year anniversary gets harder. Lots of support coming your way.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thinking of you on this sad bridge day. We always miss them and remember them but it is especially hard on these sad days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*

I know how hard this 2 year anniversary is for you. I'm sure your Katie and my Smooch and Snobear are having a wonderful time at the Bridge!


----------

